# Sheffield wma new bridge propaganda



## Jeff Raines (Sep 15, 2015)

The article says the new bridge was needed so the cherokee darter could move freely up and down pegamore creek,seems that limbs,logs and debris wash down and stopped up the culverts on the old bridge.I guess the beavers build a special darter passageway in their work and there are 2 lakes up stream with a bunch of dirt piled up to stop those little darters.
And why spend so much money freeing up one creek when they are spending so much money to try and build a reservoir on a creek going to the same place
http://www.thedallasnewera.com/loca...ore-creek-fish-passage-project?fb_ref=Default


----------



## Bullets n Broadheads (Sep 27, 2015)

I noticed that the road is still closed.  Does anyone know when the new bridge will be open?


----------



## Chris92 (Sep 28, 2015)

The only way in is lee rd right?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 29, 2015)

Chris92 said:


> The only way in is lee rd right?



On that side yes,well technically no,you can get there out old blue car body road if they unlock the gate.

But,there are several hundred more acres of sheffield across raccoon creek.Hiway 61 to narroway church road,then clayroot road to harris bottoms path.It will look like you're going out someone's driveway.Once you cross the powerlines you are on sheffield.


----------



## Jonboater (Oct 15, 2015)

Where does blue car body come into the wma? Is it iron slab club gate I think that's the name of the hunting club with the gate?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 18, 2015)

Jonboater said:


> Where does blue car body come into the wma? Is it iron slab club gate I think that's the name of the hunting club with the gate?



Been a very long time since I made that loop,I'll check some old maps.

I believe it is thru the gate at iron stab.I was looking at the tax maps for polk county,that part of the wma is in polk.Shows one of the Corelys owns it.That family was instrumental in getting the deer restocked in the area.
I think they drove an iron stab(stob) in the spot where the first deer were released.I will copy and paste the article that tell the history in another thread.


----------

